# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Ψυχομετρία - Ψυχομετρικά Τεστ >  ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΤΕΣΤ

## kitty21

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ!!!

ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΑΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΤΕΣ ΓΕΝΙΚΗΣ ΦΥΣΕΩΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΙΚΑ. ΣΤΟ GOOGLE ΕΧΩ ΒΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΚΑΤΑ ΠΟΣΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΜΠΙΣΤΑ.
ΕΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΦΟΣΟΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΕΙΔΙΚΟΙ ΕΔΩ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑΝ ΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΦΤΙΑΞΟΥΝ ΕΝΑ ΚΟΜΜΑΤ ΜΕ ΨΥΧ.ΤΕΣΤ, ΤΕΣΤ ΑΓΧΟΥΣ, ΚΤΛ ΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΣΥΣΤΗΣΟΥΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ. ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΘΑ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΟΥΝ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΑΠΟΦΕΥΧΘΕΙ Η ΧΡΗΣΗ ΑΥΤΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΙΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΓΕΝΙΚΟΤΕΡΟ ΙΣΤΟΧΩΡΟ : )

----------


## PETRAN

Kitty21, δεν πρόκειται να βρεις \"ψυχολογικά (ψυχομετρικά) τεστ\" που να είναι ΚΑΙ επιστημονικά έτσι απλά στο διαδύκτιο (η έτσι απλά κάπου!). Αυτά τα τεστ είναι συνήθως πάρα πολύ ακριβά (ανάλογα το μέγεθος και την πολυπλοκότητα αρχίζουν από 100-200 ευρώ και φτάνουν τα 600/700 ευρώ+ για τα σύνθετα τεστ νοημοσύνης που έχουν και αντικείμενα κλπ.) Επίσης η ερμηνεία τους είναι δύσκολη και εκεί χρειάζεται κάποιος εξειδικευμένος ψυχολόγος για το τι \"σημαίνουν\" τα score του τεστ σε σχέση με το αντικείμενο που θέλει να διαγνώσει η καταλάβει (το να \"ερμηνεύσει\" κάποιος τα score ενώς τεστ δεν είναι πολλές φορές εύκολη υπόθεση, π.χ. αν τα σκορ απέχουν από τον μέσο πληθυσμό ομοιόμορφα η κάποια μέρη του η το κατα πόσο και το τι σημαίνει αυτό σε σχέση με την κλινική εικόνα κλπ.). Τα ψυχομετρικά τεστ χωρίζονται σε προσωπικότητα, ψυχοπαθολογίας και νοημοσύνης/νευροψυχολογικά. 

Τα διασημότερα τεστ άγχους (κατατάσσονται στα τεστ ψυχοπαθολογίας δηλαδή) που χρησιμοποιούνται από κλινικούς ψυχολόγους είναι το \"Beck Anxiety Inventory\" (κατά την γνώμη μου το καλύτερο). Μετά υπάρχει και το \"Hamilton Anxiety Scale\" (επίσης πολύ καλό). Αλλά δεν ξέρω πόσο κοστίζουν, νομίζω ότι το BAI δεν είναι πολύ ακριβό. :) Δεν ξέρω αν όμως έχουν μεταφραστεί η σταθμιστεί στην Ελλάδα. Εσύ πια έχεις βρει?

----------


## elis

εμενα παντωσ ο γιατροσ μου συνενοηθηκε με μια ψυχολογο και μου κανε ενα ψυχομετρικο τεστ πρεπει να ειναι γνωστο αυτο με τισ νυχτεριδεσ που ειναι σαν μουντζουρεσ γιατι του ελεγα κατι χαζα και ηθελε να μου αποδειξει οτι δεν ειναι ετσι πιστευω οτι αν συνενοηθεισ με το γιατρο σου μπορεισ να το κανεισ αλλα σιγουρα θελει εξειδικευμενο ψυχολογο για να το εξηγησει γιατι πραγματικα μπορεισ να δωσεισ οτι απαντηση θελεισ δεν υπαρχει σωστο και λαθοσ ουτε μπορεισ να καταλαβεισ πωσ παει το πραγμα για να λεσ τα σωστα δεν ηταν και πολυ ακριβο οσο μια επισκεψη εχοντασ περασει και απο αυτη τη φαση σου λεω οτι αντε και εκανεσ το τεστ πρωτον δεν θα πιστευεισ και πολυ το αποτελεσμα και δευτερον αντε και βγηκε οτι εχεισ την ταδε ποσοτητα αγχουσ παλι η φαρμακευτικη αντιμετωπιση ειναι ιδια δεν κερδιζεισ τιποτα αν βγει το αποτελεσμα και το πιστεψεισ παλι δεν κερδισεσ τιποτα γιατι θα σου πει αυτα που περιπου ξερεισ εσυ για τον εαυτο σου

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by pad_
> εμενα παντωσ ο γιατροσ μου συνενοηθηκε με μια ψυχολογο και μου κανε ενα ψυχομετρικο τεστ πρεπει να ειναι γνωστο αυτο με τισ νυχτεριδεσ που ειναι σαν μουντζουρεσ γιατι του ελεγα κατι χαζα και ηθελε να μου αποδειξει οτι δεν ειναι ετσι πιστευω οτι αν συνενοηθεισ με το γιατρο σου μπορεισ να το κανεισ αλλα σιγουρα θελει εξειδικευμενο ψυχολογο για να το εξηγησει γιατι πραγματικα μπορεισ να δωσεισ οτι απαντηση θελεισ δεν υπαρχει σωστο και λαθοσ ουτε μπορεισ να καταλαβεισ πωσ παει το πραγμα για να λεσ τα σωστα δεν ηταν και πολυ ακριβο οσο μια επισκεψη εχοντασ περασει και απο αυτη τη φαση σου λεω οτι αντε και εκανεσ το τεστ πρωτον δεν θα πιστευεισ και πολυ το αποτελεσμα και δευτερον αντε και βγηκε οτι εχεισ την ταδε ποσοτητα αγχουσ παλι η φαρμακευτικη αντιμετωπιση ειναι ιδια δεν κερδιζεισ τιποτα αν βγει το αποτελεσμα και το πιστεψεισ παλι δεν κερδισεσ τιποτα γιατι θα σου πει αυτα που περιπου ξερεισ εσυ για τον εαυτο σου



To test που έκανες μάλλον είναι το \"rorschach\" και είναι \"προβολικό\" τεστ, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι αντίθετα με τα ποσοτικά ψυχομετρικά τεστ αυτό είναι πιο πολύ στην υποκειμενική κρίση του ψυχολόγου να το ερμηνεύσει (είναι παραδοσιακά από την \"Ψυχαναλυτική\" σχολή, αφού υποτίθεται ότι τα άτομα \"προβάλουν\" πάνω στην εικόνα στοιχεία της προσωπικότητας τους η ασυνείδητα στοιχεία κλπ). Υπάρχει βέβαια μια πιο αντικειμενική μέθοδος ερμηνείας του που επικεντρώνεται πιο πολύ στην μορφή, αν π.χ. κάποιος δείνει πιο πολύ προσοχή στις λεπτομέρειες τότε σημαίνει ότι ίσως έχει ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικές τάσεις σε αντίθεση με κάποιον που \"βλέπει\" όλη την μορφή κλπ. 


Τα ποσοτικά τεστ όπως αυτά που αναφέρω τα θεωρώ πολύ πιο χρήσιμα από τα προβολικά τεστ όπως το rorschach γιατί δίνουν ένα νούμερο-μια πιο αντικειμενική ένδειξη- π.χ. για το πόσο άγχος έχει το άτομο. Μετά από κάποιες συνεδρίες ψυχοθεραπείας μπορούν να επαναληφθούν ώστε να συγκρίνει ο ψυχολόγος τα παλιά scores με τα καινούργια και να καταλάβει πόσο αποτελεσματική είναι η θεραπευτική μέθοδος που ασκεί. Προσωπικά δεν τα θεωρώ καθόλου χάσιμο χρόνου και σίγουρα είναι μια πολύ καλή παραπάνω ένδειξη πέρα από την πρώτη κλινική συνέντευξη (αν και πολλοί έμπειροι κλινικοί ψυχολόγοι δεν τα χρησιμοποιούν τόσο γιατί πλέον καταλαβαίνουν πόσο αγχωμένο η θλιμμένο κλπ. είναι το άτομο μόνο και από τον τρόπο που επικοινωνεί η ακόμα και από την όψη του κλπ.) 


Τα πιο χρήσιμα και αντικειμενικά (και αυτά που θέλω να εργαστώ πιο πολύ) είναι οι δοκιμασίες νοημοσύνης και οι νευροψυχολογικές δοκιμασίες που χρησιμοποιούνται για να διευκρινιστεί με αντικειμενικό τρόπο η νοητική έκπτωση (γλώσσας, προσοχής, αντίληψης, μνήμης, ψυχοκινητικά) που έχουν υποστεί άτομα με νευρολογικές βλάβες η ασθένειες (π.χ. alzheimer, κρανιοεγκεφαλικές κακώσεις, εγκεφαλικά επεισόδια, parkinson κλπ.) η με νευροαναπτυξιακές διαταραχές (π.χ. αυτισμός, μαθησιακές δυσκολίες κλπ.) ώστε να υπάρξει και η κατάλληλη αποκατάσταση. Γι αυτό και θέλω να γίνω κλινικός νευροψυχολόγος χε. :P

----------


## deleted-member141015

Για δες εδώ....
http://www.depressionanxiety.gr/2/article/greek/2/70/index.htm 
PETRAN δες και το \'για ειδικους\' στο site αυτό, έχει και κάποιες κλίμακες.
Περαιτέρω πληροφορίες για κάποια ερωτηματολόγια (για ειδικούς) κι εδώ
http://www.ipsy.gr/ResearPubl_Assets.cfm?TableViewID=6

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by marina38_
> Για δες εδώ....
> http://www.depressionanxiety.gr/2/article/greek/2/70/index.htm 
> PETRAN δες και το \'για ειδικους\' στο site αυτό, έχει και κάποιες κλίμακες.
> Περαιτέρω πληροφορίες για κάποια ερωτηματολόγια (για ειδικούς) κι εδώ
> http://www.ipsy.gr/ResearPubl_Assets.cfm?TableViewID=6




Α, ωραίο! Thanks marina!!

----------


## PETRAN

A, marina μιας και είσαι εδώ, μήπως γνωρίζεις αν υπάρχει μεταφρασμένο και σταθμισμένο στα Ελληνικά κάποιο WAIS και αν ναι που μπορώ να το βρω? Thanks

----------


## deleted-member141015

Η στάθμιση του WAIS απ\' όσο ξέρω...αναμένεται (του χρόνου ίσως?). Τι το θες κι εσύ, ασχολήσου με παιδάκια, τουλάχιστον υπάρχει το WISC...χεχε...ελπίζω να μην σε πειράζει που ακόοομα έχουμε το III εδώ, ενώ έξω χρησιμοποιείται το IV από το 2003. Ωραία που περνάμε στην Ελλάδα, ε? Ααααχ!

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by marina38_
> Η στάθμιση του WAIS απ\' όσο ξέρω...αναμένεται (του χρόνου ίσως?). Τι το θες κι εσύ, ασχολήσου με παιδάκια, τουλάχιστον υπάρχει το WISC...χεχε...ελπίζω να μην σε πειράζει που ακόοομα έχουμε το III εδώ, ενώ έξω χρησιμοποιείται το IV από το 2003. Ωραία που περνάμε στην Ελλάδα, ε? Ααααχ!



Να πάρει, κάτι τέτοιο είχα ακούσει και εγώ και τελικά έτσι είναι...δεν περίμενα κάτι καλύτερο από greece λολ

Χμ, δεν μου λες...θα ήταν υπερβολή αν χρησιμοποιούσα το WISC (μπορώ να το βρω) σε...άτομα τρίτης ηλικίας με άνοια?


χαχαχα

----------


## deleted-member141015

Το μόνο που θα με φόβιζε είναι μήπως αποδειχτεί καλύτερη επιλογή, σε σχέση με αυτά που χρησιμοποιούνται ήδη!...χιχι...

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by marina38_
> Το μόνο που θα με φόβιζε είναι μήπως αποδειχτεί καλύτερη επιλογή, σε σχέση με αυτά που χρησιμοποιούνται ήδη!...χιχι...



Αυτή ακριβώς η σκέψη πέρασε και από το δικό μου μυαλό λολ:P

----------


## John11

Πρώτα με την ευκαιρία να δώσω κάποια τεστ που βρήκα.
Εδώ στα ελληνικά, το πρώτο δωρεάν, τα επόμενα χρεώνονται αν θυμάμαι καλά 10-20 ευρώ.

Μια δεύτερη πηγή, τα περισσότερα free.
http://www.100tests.com/?gclid=CIun6_af-5kCFcmS3wod5A8OFg

Tώρα θέλω να ρωτήσω αν υπάρχει κάποιο τεστ για θέματα αξιών ή/και γενικών δεξιοτήτων, κάτι που να μετράει π.χ. κάποια από τα παρακάτω:
κίνητρα συμπεριφοράς
ανεξαρτησία - ομαδικότητα
ανάγκη υποστήριξης
κοινωνική συμμόρφωση
ανάγκη αναγνώρισης
ενσυναίσθηση
ηγεσία
αλτρουισμός
επικοινωνία

Αλλά το βασικό που θα ήθελα είναι *να μην μπορεί να το ξεγελάσει κάποιος*. Π.χ. αν υπάρχει μια ερώτηση \"σου αρέσει να σκοτώνεις;\", μπορεί να αρέσει σε κάποιον, αλλά να απαντήσει \"όχι\" ακολουθώντας τη γενική άποψη.

----------


## Paprika

John καλημέρα.

Γιατί χρειάζεσαι τεστ για να μετρήσεις τέτοια πράγματα....και πώς ακριβώς ορίζεις τα: επικοινωνία, κίνητρα συμπεριφοράς, ανεξαρτησία, \"αναγκη\" υποστήριξης,....;

----------


## John11

Aυτά συνήθως είναι τεστ που χρησιμοποιούνται σε επαγγελματικό προσανατολισμό. Εγώ τα θέλω για προσωπική χρήση (εξαιρετικά δύσκολο να εξηγήσω αναλυτικά την ακριβή χρήση).
Κάποιοι άνθρωποι είναι καλύτεροι στην επικοινωνία κάποιοι άλλοι μπορούν ευκολότερα να λύνουν προβλήματα, κλπ. Σε άλλους αρέσει να λειτουργούν μόνοι τους και σε άλλους να συνεργάζονται (ανεξαρτησία-ομαδικότητα). Βλέπει κάποιος στοιχεία του χαρακτήρα.
Δεν με ενδιαφέρουν εντελώς όλα τα στοιχεία, αλλά κύρια αξιών, δηλαδή ποιές αξίες παρακινούν τους ανθρώπους.

----------


## deleted-member141015

Πράγματι τέτοια στοιχεία υπάρχουν σε τεστ επαγγελματικού προσανατολισμού. Όπως επίσης και σε τεστ (ερωτηματολόγια) προσωπικότητας. Αλλά για να προμηθευτείς ένα τέτοιο τεστ χρειάζεται ή να είσαι επαγγελματίας ή να στο χορηγήσει επαγγελματίας. Άσε που ένα τεστ από μόνο του συνήθως δεν λέει και πολλά, τα τεστ λειτουργούν συμπληρωματικά με άλλες μεθόδους αξιολόγησης και όχι αυτόνομα. Εξαρτάται βέβαια τι ακριβώς επιδιώκει κανείς. Πάντως όλα τα έγκυρα-αξιόπιστα τεστ, είναι δομημένα με τέτοιον τρόπο ώστε να ελαχιστοποιούν την πιθανότητα απάντησης με βάση τα κοινωνικά πρότυπα ή να βγει ένα αποτέλεσμα βασισμένο σε ψέματα. Παρόλα αυτά, ένα αποτέλεσμα δεν λέει ότι αυτό \'είσαι\' και τελείωσε.

----------


## John11

> _Originally posted by marina38_
> Άσε που ένα τεστ από μόνο του συνήθως δεν λέει και πολλά, τα τεστ λειτουργούν συμπληρωματικά με άλλες μεθόδους αξιολόγησης και όχι αυτόνομα. Εξαρτάται βέβαια τι ακριβώς επιδιώκει κανείς. Πάντως όλα τα έγκυρα-αξιόπιστα τεστ, είναι δομημένα με τέτοιον τρόπο ώστε να ελαχιστοποιούν την πιθανότητα απάντησης με βάση τα κοινωνικά πρότυπα ή να βγει ένα αποτέλεσμα βασισμένο σε ψέματα.


Προφανώς δεν το χρειάζομαι για να κάνω διάγνωση. Επίσης ένα τεστ προσωπικότητας περίπου 500-600 ερωτήσεων είναι απαγορευτικό! Έχεις κάποια πρόταση;

----------


## deleted-member141015

Για να βγάλει κανείς αξιόπιστα συμπεράσματα έτσι απλά, δεν υπάρχει. Τουλάχιστον όχι κάποιο επιστημονικό που να κυκλοφορεί ελεύθερα στο διαδίκτυο και να μπορεί να το ερμηνεύσει κάποιος μη εκπαιδευμένος σε αυτό.

----------


## RainAndWind

Όσα τεστ έχω κάνει άλλοτε με βγάζουν ως φυσιολογικότατο ατομάκι,με αρμονία,διεισδυτικότητα,υγ εία και προδέρμ,άλλοτε ως βαριά νοσούντα ψυχικά,με διαταραγμένη προσωπικότητα και βίαιες τάσεις και λένε πως έχω μπροστά μου μέλλον στον εγκληματικό τομέα.Σκέφτομαι να γίνω μέλος είτε της μαφίας είτε της εκκλησίας,μπρρρ,προτιμώ της μαφίας να πω την αλήθεια.λολ:P
Από περιέργεια καλά τα πάω,από σοβαρότητα έχω ένα θέμα.:D

----------


## John11

> _Originally posted by marina38_
> Για να βγάλει κανείς αξιόπιστα συμπεράσματα έτσι απλά, δεν υπάρχει. Τουλάχιστον όχι κάποιο επιστημονικό που να κυκλοφορεί ελεύθερα στο διαδίκτυο και να μπορεί να το ερμηνεύσει κάποιος μη εκπαιδευμένος σε αυτό.


Όλα τα εργαλεία και εξαρτήματα που χρησιμοποιούν οι υδραυλικοί υπάρχουν στο εμπόριο. Οποιοσδήποτε θέλει να κάνει δουλειά υδραυλικού μπορεί. Αλλά δεν είναι όλοι υδραυλικοί.
Έτσι μην το δεις \"συντεχνιακά\" με τη στενή έννοια. Άλλωστε όλα τα τεστ από το MΜPI μέχρι επαγγελματικού προσανατολισμού πουλιούνται ελεύθερα ή μπορεί να τα χρησιμοποιήσει κανείς ελεύθερα. Τεστ προσωπικότητας, ικανοτήτων, αξιολόγησης προσωπικού, αξιολόγησης ικανοποίησης προσωπικού, δυσλεξίας, ειδικά τεστ, κλπ όλα υπάρχουν. Kαι ψυχολόγοι που αναλαμβάνουν να διεξάγουν ένα τεστ.
Σημείωση, έχω κάνει ένα τεστ επαγγαλεματικού προσαν. Είχε εξαιρετικά καλό αποτέλεσμα για μένα. Άσχετα αν η ψυχολόγος επέμενε 32 χρονών να πάω να σπουδάσω αρχιτέκτονας...! ;) Πράγματι έχεις δίκιο, έχει σημασία η εξαγωγή αξιόπιστων συμπερασμάτων. lol
Έχω βρει τεστ τέτοιο που ζητάω, αλλά θέλω κάποιο αξιόπιστο στον χειρισμό λάθους (έστω να δίνει αποτέλεμα ότι οι απαντήσεις δεν είναι συμβατές μεταξύ τους).

----------


## deleted-member141015

Μα αυτό είπα και πριν, οποιοδήποτε αξιόπιστο-έγκυρο επιστημονικό τεστ (και σταθμισμένο στα ελληνικά δεδομένα), είναι σχεδιασμένο έτσι ώστε να μην επηρεάζεται σημαντικά το αποτέλεσμα από λάθη, ψέμματα κλπ. Οπότε δεν έχει νόημα να σου πει \'δώσατε απαντήσεις που είναι μη συμβατές μεταξύ τους\'. Από την άλλη δεν είναι και πανάκεια. Τώρα το ποιο είναι ένα τέτοιο τεστ, δες στην www.ison.gr, έχει αξιοπρεπή τεστ σχετικά με αυτό που ζητάς.

Όμως δεν είναι έτσι απλά τα πράγματα όπως τα περιγράφεις και δεν είναι θέμα \'συντεχνιακό\'. Όλα τα υλικά όλων των επαγγελμάτων κυκλοφορούν στο εμπόριο, όχι όμως όλα τόσο ελεύθερα και σε πολλά δεν έχει νόημα απλά να τα έχεις για να μπορέσεις να \'κάνεις τη δουλειά\'. 

Στα τεστ υπάρχουν πολλές διαφορές, υπάρχουν ορισμένα που χρειάζεται να έχεις κάποιο background και δεν αρκεί καν μια απλή εκπαίδευση σε αυτά για να τα χορηγήσεις και να τα ερμηνεύσεις σωστά, γι\' αυτό και απευθύνονται μόνο σε ειδικούς, π.χ. ψυχολόγους, όπως το MMPI που αναφέρεις ή το WAIS που αναφέρθηκε στην αρχή.

----------


## John11

&gt; Τώρα το ποιο είναι ένα τέτοιο τεστ, δες στην www.ison.gr, 
&gt; έχει αξιοπρεπή τεστ σχετικά με αυτό που ζητάς.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Εσύ και ο Petran μου δώσατε δύο καλές λύσεις. Θα τις ψάξω.


&gt; ... όχι όμως όλα τόσο ελεύθερα και σε πολλά δεν έχει νόημα 
&gt; απλά να τα έχεις για να μπορέσεις να \'κάνεις τη δουλειά\'.

Kατά ένα μέρος έχεις και δίκιο. Αλλά για μένα αυτή τη στιγμή είναι μεγάλη ανάγκη ένα τέτοιο τεστ!

.

----------

